# Pray for our President



## JimE (Nov 24, 2009)

I had to share:



 A TRUE STORY I RECEIVED FROM A CLOSE FRIEND.   DON'T LAUGH TOO LOUD. 

We were in Pigeon Forge over the weekend..  On Sunday, we left to come home.  Traffic was moving slowly, and a car in front of us had an Obama bumper sticker on it.  It read:  "Pray for Obama.  Psalm 109:8". 


Mike's Bible was lying on the dash board.  He got it, opened it up to the scripture, and read it.  He started laughing and laughing.  Then he read it to me.  I couldn't believe what it said.  I had a good laugh, too..


     >
Psalm 109:8
    "Let his days be few; and let another take his office."


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

AMEN :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

well i agree on the bible part ,, but one more thing ,, u WERE IN PF ,, and did not let me know ,, i could met u one on one ,,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

AMEN, Sent this to several friends.....


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Bumper Sticker: It's too bad the people that know how to run this country are busy teaching school.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

That so TRUE Becky


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President



Sorry, Becky, don't mean to pick on you or get into an argument about the quality of the product produced by our school systems, but ... 

You must be joking. Right? Teacher's union running the country? I hope you didn't mean it THAT way. Talk about jumping out of the fat and into the fire!

You might say that the teachers are FORCED into the union if they want to work, but then won't they be FORCED to "run this country" the way the union wants it run?

No thanks! 




> rjf7g - 11/24/2009  8:15 PM  Bumper Sticker: It's too bad the people that know how to run this country are busy teaching school.


----------



## LEN (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Wow couldn't agree with Tex more. I am wed to a teacher retired, therefore I have many head to head (more like butting head) conversations with the teaching community. Unless they are different in other parts of the country they are at least 75% ultra liberal. They had OBAMA and Demmo stickers on there cars when delivered new. So that IS whats running the country now. Although the wife and a few, like I say maybe 25% are center of the road or conservative,  will listen to a good debate on subjects most are along the party lines.  And those lines are not mine(do you get the drift I maybe an outcast).

LEN


----------



## JimE (Nov 25, 2009)

RE: Pray for our President

Rod I wasnt in PF though I thought of you when I was sent that note, it was from a friend.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

I am not joking.  There are a lot of problems with the educational system and bad teachers play a part in that, no doubt.  Good teachers (and I venture to say everyone here has been touched by some of both) run their classrooms like our Founding Fathers envisioned this country being run.

If liberal means, "Everyone gets a shot at the American dream," then by all means, teachers as a group tend to be liberal.

Our young people are not just the "products" of our schools but they are the "products" of their environments.  I, for one, am happy to be judged by the work that my former students are contributing to this world and by the quality of the characters they have grown to become.  Students I taught 20 years ago still reach out to me to share stories about their kids, ask life advice, and invite me to their concerts, art shows, and other celebrations.   They have no idea about my politics, they just know they got 150% effort from me in helping them realize their hopes and dreams.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Becky, like I said, I'm not picking on you. Sounds like you have produced good results.

Right now, NONE of us needs to be using labels.

WE ARE ALL IN THE SINKING BOAT TOGETHER. When we get this PROGRESSIVE consortium out of power, we can go back to having differences.

RIGHT NOW WE ALL NEED TO PULL TOGETHER.

We can't keep voting these INCUMBENTS back into office. WE JUST CAN'T KEEP DOING IT!

We have to decide that even though they keep robbing from the country and putting the tax money into OUR pockets and places, IT ISN'T GOOD FOR US EITHER!

People, THERE IS NO MORE MONEY. WE ARE BROKE as a country and there is little reason to believe that we can get out of this problem with the INCUMBENTS still working us over. Doesn't that make sense to you?

BTW, if you look real carefully, you will see that the President of the USA is just a figurehead compared to the Senators and Representatives that are putting us through this pain. In past times it was the Republicans in the majority (I YELLED then, too.) Now, you folks that are voting for Democrats have the responsibility to DUMP THE INCUMBENTS. You have to do a RADICAL change.

PS. Becky, if it wasn't for 2 of my teachers (both named Garrett) I wouldn't be able to type, write or photograph as well as I do today. I say thanks to teachers, but not all of them.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Tex-
I know you are not picking on me, but I hope we always give thanks for the people who have positively influenced our lives.  For many of us, there are several teachers on that list.  It angers and frustrates me that not all teachers are deserving of the title and that's what I am working on these days.  I won't be satisfied until every kid has a great teacher every year of their school career.  NCLB won't get us there nor will Race to the Top.  Communities demanding more for our young people just might, though.  As you said, "You have to do a RADICAL change."


----------



## tedonaldsn (Nov 26, 2009)

RE: Pray for our President

According to news stories, this psalm goes on to pray that the person in question dies. So, are ya'll praying for Obama to be killed?  I have seen more than one Republican member of Congress state that they are "Christian Taliban". Is that how ya'll see yourselves?


----------



## LEN (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

No we see ourselves as tax paying Americans, who have the right to think, and not go blindly going along with the bleeding heart liberals spending on none producing leech's on our Dollar. You have seen it huh? Were you there? Sounds like another sheep, are you a sheep? Or just a troll?

Have a good "Thanks Giving"         Not holiday or Turkey Day!

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President



It does none of us any good to snipe at each other with PLAYGROUND arguments. We're in a serious crisis. ALL OF US. 

 All we are going to hear until election day in 2010 (especially through the primary season) is JOBS, JOBS, JOBS. 

 Those in control will now start trying to convince us that we need to spend ourselves further into a hole to CREATE MORE JOBS. 

 That's because they think they are running this country, and whatever they do is SO DAMN IMPORTANT that they don't need to listen to US. 

 PLEASE stop reelecting these INCUMBENTS! It doesn't matter whether you are LIBERAL, CONSERVATIVE, DEMOCRAT, REPUBLICAN or INDEPENDENT. 

 The INCUMBENTS that are or have been in control just spit in our face and DARE US to do something about it! 

 If you don't know this by now, then FIND SOME OTHER PLACE TO GET YOUR NEWS. 


For instance: House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., said in a conference call that if forced to choose between jobs and increased debt, the choice would be easy: "The American people have an anger about the growth of the deficit because they're not getting anything for it," she reasoned. Her implication: if Americans see additional jobs, they won't feel the money &ndash; even money borrowed and added to the national debt &ndash; will have been wasted.  



PS. PLEASE stop acting like parents on each side of a Little League baseball game.


----------



## tedonaldsn (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President



The people who run this country are not elected officials. "Elected officials" are a nice bit of theater permitted and encouraged by the actual rulers as a means of getting us to snipe at each other with playground arguments, as a means of distracting us from what they are doing or at least as a means of misdirecting our anger.

Big money has always controlled this country, and always will. It matters very little who we elect so long as they are so easily bought off by Wall Street, et al. The differences in policies between administrations is mostly superficial. Listen to the howls from the left about Obama's continuation of Bush policies; carry-over of Bush personnel. No one is happy other than the monied interests who pull the strings. It is all a very profitable comedy to them.

So root for the home team. Bread and circuses for everyone!

Meanwhile AIG, Goldman Sachs, etc., cleanup and restructure government still further to favor them.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

I agree with Tex, we need to get rid of all incumbents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

It would be just great to vote all of them out and start with new blood.  Clean house, top to bottom.  Take away their lifetime healthcare, body guards, mailing privls, free airfares, etc., then see what they do.  Get rid of the electoral college.  vote direct for each person.  Show id, prove who you are and vote the issue, not the person or special interest.  Overhaul the entire system from all the give-a-ways for doing nothing or having babies.  Wow, they would shudder.  That will never happen, why?  Because people here in the Good Ole USA are afraid to speak up and show some action for a change.  Those small little people like ACLU, etc., think they can do what ever they want......why?  Because we won't do anything about it.  I believe in God the Father  and the Holy Ghost and no-one will ever take that away from me, no-one.  Jesus died for me sins and I believe in him and I will be in Heaven with him someday.  I'm not sorry for anything I just said.  So there.  Happy Thanksgiving one day late, but Merry Christmas early.


----------



## JimE (Nov 28, 2009)

RE: Pray for our President

Christian Taliban?????? Give me a break!!


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Say What?  I don't think so.  Fought for this country and just don't want to see it go down the tubes.  You don't care?


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Last Post........I think it is time for me to get off this forum.  It was fun.  Good luck and best wishes to all.  I've outlived my welcome.  Bye


----------



## LEN (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Mike   Don't go that's what they want. That is exactly why I posted the way I did. Your right where you belong with your post. Look at my post, that's why I posted the way I did. tedonaldsn called us "Christian Taliban" and also accused us of "So, are ya'll praying for Obama to be killed" and I for one take offense at this. I am a tax paying US citizen and can damn well disagree with the commander in chief without wishing him dead. We just had a TROLL trying to separate us.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Hey Mike don't go. I have read your posts and have learned so many things from you. I also fought for this country and would do it again if needed. I do agree with Len , tedonaldson has gotten under your skin. I am a Christian for God.and I am not afraid to say it.  Remember, divided we fall, united we stand. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

yea ,, mike don't take ones so called opinion on what they think we are ,, we know what we are ,, they don't  ,, so please don't go  :approve:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 29, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

This thread is a good example of the reason so many RV forums ban political & religious subjects.


----------



## pipelinemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Howdy all.  Just decided to check out my rv forum, have been away for awhile, and imagine my surprise to find a political discussion!   The forums (of all kinds) are full of trolls.  Ya'll don't let em get to ya.  They have nothing better to do.  Their check is late coming and they're  getting a little pi$$y.      :laugh: 

 :blush:


----------



## PIpestr (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Know I am new here but had to comment.

The old adage that you should never discuss politics or religion - is wrong.

We must discuss both, with friends, neighbors, acquaitances, and relatives - especially our children.

Without discussion - how do we know what we ourselves think?

Without saying it out loud, and being challenged to think  - how can we be sure of our opinion?

What IF we might hear sonmething to change our opinion?

The lack of discussion, is a primary reason IMHO that the newer generationsw have no clue where we have been, what we have done, what has worked and failed in the past.

Name calling of course is for those too ignorant to have a discussion, and anger holds no place in civil discussion. 

Both of those should simply be ignored - after all - you can not fix stupid.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 5, 2009)

RE: Pray for our President

Believe me I'm praying.  
Kirk, the forums that ban political discussion are Progressive/Liberals because they don't like the truth.  Free speach is what it's all about.
AMEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Good to hear from you DL!!  

I agree with the Free Speach idea...been around a while now, wonder how some people forget about that RIGHT we have.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

And thats the problem with the world today.  People afraid to speak and or get involved.  And a lot of them bitch the most about it IMHO.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Pray for our President

Fire the incumbents! All they are doing now is catering to the polls and telling you what you want to hear. Fire them!

Don't forget to demand what you want from your local Representative(s) and Senator(s).

All you need is your 10 digit zip code. No more excuses!

Bookmark the following link to find the contact info for any official in any district in any state:

http://www.capwiz.com/nra/dbq/officials/

Pass it on!


----------

